# Which is better/safer, IYO, castor oil or medical induction?



## Asher (Aug 21, 2004)

Quick, before you scroll down and look at my sig (b/c I *know* ya' will!








), this is not about me at all and I'm not doing either. It IS something that I've often wondered, though because so many will preech about not doing castor oil at all. ever. for. any. reason.

If you are faced with an induction...let's just say that it IS indeed for a medically necessary reason to make your response easier, is it better/safer to try castor oil before going in and them pulling out the "big guns" (whether that's cervadil, pitocin, etc.)?

I suppose I feel that castor oil is safer simply because if your body isn't ready, it won't start labor, just clean you out, etc., whereas things used at the hospital don't really give a fig if your body/baby is "ready" or not.


----------



## murphysaangel (Feb 8, 2008)

IMO anything that's not chemically processed to "trick" my body into labor is safer than something that just happens to cause contractions if you're already close to going. And yeah, I don't think castor oil even works unless you're truly ready. I think there's safe and not-safe ways to do it - like taking smaller amounts, doing it when you're already somewhat dilated and effaced, and only when truly necessary - as opposed to just a "come one and hurry this thing up" kind of rationale.


----------



## super mamabug (Oct 29, 2006)

I used castor oil twice without success to avoid a medical induction and ended up with one anyway. Not fun, I generally wouldn't recommend it. However, just about anything is better than pit.


----------



## Girlprof (Jun 11, 2007)

I actually went with pit over castor oil. My doula and MW advised that castor oil doesn't always work and it isn't a lot of fun. Not that the pit was "fun" but I really needed to have my baby. I felt like I'd rather face the pitocin strong and ready than face it tired after going through an attempt with castor oil. My doula thought I could handle the pit w/o other interventions and she was right. Of course, we won't ever know what would have happened with the castor oil.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

I think that castor oil is safer, but I also think that if you need that baby out right away because of pre e or whatever, that it is better to go with cervidil or pit or whatever. Like Girlprof said, you do not want to face an induction tired out from a bout of castor oil.


----------



## mamatolevi (Apr 10, 2009)

having had a hellish exp with pit and a great exp with pit, I'd take pit over castor oil anyday. my main reason: they can stop the pitocin drip and it's out of your system pretty quickly.

However, there are risks to any induction. Inductions lead to a 50% higher risk of ending up with a cesarean. There are more interventions with inductions.

No matter what, if your body isn't ready to birth nothing's going to make it happen without using massive amts of pitocin. That;s what my first exp w/pit was; they cranked it - contrary to what I'd been promised to get me in for an induction at all. (not effaced or dilated.) Within 2 hrs of starting the pit, I was contracting every 2-3 mins for 1 min before I was 3cm. There was no normal ramping up of endorphins to that level of contrax (which shouldn't have been happening till I was nearer transition) that one would have with a normal labor. I ended up with a epidural at 3cm and stuck in bed and unable to move around much so I ended up with a section. (with an epidural that wasn't working.)

My second exp with pit, my VBA2C birth, was done gently and my cervix was more dilated at effaced than first time around. vastly different experience. I birthed that baby with minimal pain relief (paracervical block) and it was the birth I should have had the first time around.


----------



## rhiandmoi (Apr 28, 2006)

I would go with pit, since it can be dialed back.


----------



## TzippityDoulah (Jun 29, 2005)

ok so thats a tricky question!!! it completely depends on the situation.

If there is a very clear and cut reason for needing baby out ASAP, maybe waiting on castor oil wouldn't be a good idea. it can cause lots of contractions that re unpredictable and not even lead to a baby being born and then you'd still have to do go to medical induction route. andf that's aweful hard on a mother AND baby.

secondly if it came down to me being forced by a physician or midwife (b/c of their "comfort zone") to induce I wouldn't. I don't like that idea of beign forced b/c of somene else's feeling on how long i should or should not let my baby gestate (with out good cause). I woudl just say "no thanks" and not do any type of induction.

thirdly castor oil isn't "natural". meaning it's still a form of [attempted] induction. I hate to think people think something is safe just b/c it's "natural". side effects, and cons/pros should always be wieghed to both the induction all together AND the side effects of the endividual method.

I just tried using castor oil last week b/c I was concerned about my liver enzymes (I have liver problems). I thought about it for a LONG time and decided to give it a go. I figured it was worth the side effects if it worked. and if it didn't i was willing to be ok with that and wouldn't try anything agian atleast not for 2 weeks. I ghave it a go and nothing happened. which means my body and baby were not ready and that trumped my concerns about the liver issues. but what I did get was 13 hrs of sold contractions that went nowhere. it was painful and exhausting. and I worry it exhausted baby again. (I didn't even get diareah!!!) and wow. what a whirlwind!

anyhow I think it needs to be weighed carefully in each and every circumstance. but it should enver be thought that one is always better than the other.


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

I would try castor oil first- because if it isn't successful at inducing you it does prepare you for medical induction and increases the likelihood you will have a vaginal birth - this is what I have seen and there is one study that supports this


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Probably castor oil. Won't effect your endorphins like pit will, and I've never heard of it causing harder than usual contractions or hemorrhage. It also won't work unless your body was pretty much about to go into labor anyway.


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

I wanted to send along 2 recent study abstracts on using castor oil
Altern Ther Health Med. 2000 Jan;6(1):77-9.

Use of castor oil in pregnancies at term.

Garry D, Figueroa R, Guillaume J, Cucco V.

Winthrop University Hospital in Mineola, NY, USA.

CONTEXT: Despite wide use of castor oil to initiate labor, the obstetric
literature contains few references to this botanical laxative. Derived from the
castor plant Ricinus communis, castor oil may possess properties that are useful in post-term pregnancies. OBJECTIVE: To evaluate the relationship between the use of castor oil and the onset of labor. DESIGN: Prospective evaluation. SETTING: A community hospital in Brooklyn, NY. PATIENTS: A total of 103 singleton pregnancies with intact membranes at 40 to 42 weeks referred for antepartum testing. Inclusion criteria included cervical examination, Bishop score of 4 or less, and no evidence of regular uterine contractions. INTERVENTION: Patients were alternately assigned to 1 of 2 study groups: a single oral dose of castor oil (60 mL) or no treatment. MAIN OUTCOME MEASURES: Castor oil was considered successful if labor began within 24 hours after dosing. Groups were compared for onset of labor in 24 hours, method of delivery, presence of meconium-stained amniotic fluid, Apgar score, and birth weight. RESULTS: Fifty-two women received
castor oil and 48 were assigned no treatment. Following administration of castor oil, 30 of 52 women (57.7%) began active labor compared to 2 of 48 (4.2%)receiving no treatment. When castor oil was successful, 83.3% (25/30) of the women delivered vaginally. CONCLUSIONS: Women who receive castor oil have an increased likelihood of initiation of labor within 24 hours compared to women who receive no treatment. Castor oil use in pregnancy is underreported worldwide. This small series represents the first attempt to evaluate the medication.

PMID: 10631825 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]
---------------------------------------------------------------

Saudi Med J. 2006 Jul;27(7):1011-4.

Evaluation of the effect of castor oil on initiating labor in term pregnancy.

Azhari S, Pirdadeh S, Lotfalizadeh M, Shakeri MT.

Department of Midwifery, Nursing and Midwifery School, Khoramabad, Iran.

OBJECTIVE: To determine the effect of castor oil on initiating labor in term
pregnant women. METHODS: We conducted this randomized control clinical trial on 47 pregnant women from August 2003 to March 2004 in Mashhad University of Medical Sciences, Iran. RESULTS: There was a significant increase in labor initiation ratio in the castor oil group compared with the control group (54.2% compared
with 4.3%, p<0.001). Also, the mean bishop score in the castor oil group
increased from 2.50 +/- 1.29 to 6.79 +/- 3.20 (p<0.001). CONCLUSION: The probability of labor initiation increases during the first 24 hours after using castor oil, however, further studies are recommended to improve its efficacy and safety.

PMID: 16830021 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## marrymeflyfree (Jan 5, 2008)

If my body was prime for labor, I'd go with castor oil over a medical induction. I don't know anything about the stats or relative safety of either method...but medical induction brings with it all the trappings of medicalized birth; IVs, monitors, restrictions, etc. If one is planning to avoid those things if necessary, castor oil becomes the 'safer' alternative.

I've had no experience with medical inductions, and one very successful experience with castor oil. Great for me...babe needed to come, and the castor oil kept me out of the hospital!


----------



## Hesperia (Sep 3, 2007)

To me it is an easy answer...but for every mother baby combo, family and situation it needs to be thought through well.

Assuming I was at least 42 weeks, nothing felt off, baby was engaged and no medical needs, I'd do it over chemical induction anyday. Not that I would, since with the above info it would mean I just need more time, not messing around with.

You need a hospital for pit induction, with that comes risks on its own you need to weight. What are you chances of a c-section just by walking into an non-medically indicated induction? Please keep in my I have no idea what section of mdc I'm in (on my dh phone). The stress of coming into the hospital and having hospital staff assume you are sooo overdue and having to 'fight' them off could not be good for your body. But, again it is very individual, I'm just speaking out loud here.

I'd rather being crying on the can at home then in bed with every monitor and an iv in.

You CAN have a positive induction and I've assited to mamas have just that. I know it is possible. But for me, personally, you'd have to drag me in or have me really believe that baby needed out asap for health reasons.

It is personal and totally based off the situation at hand and ehat you are comfortable with.

I'm comfortable with nothing other than time, but if I had to choose it would be castor oil.

Thanks for hearing me out!


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Fwiw, I did have a positive medical induction when I had #2. BUT it also came with a post partum bleed and a week later, a UTI from having a cathader. Along with some really painful tears from an OP baby. The actual labor and birth were fine, though. My bishop's score was high so I was less concerned about c/s, but it was a worry. I am aware I got pretty lucky, though.


----------



## AlexisT (May 6, 2007)

If I really needed the baby out, say for PE or cholestasis or whatever--I wouldn't waste the time on castor oil. It would be hospital time. (In my case I would go to RCS rather than Cervidil, but if I didn't have a scarred uterus...) I don't think castor oil is reliable enough.

If it were just for going past 42 weeks it might be different, though. Depends on how things were going.


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

Induction should be avoided at all costs unless medically necessary.
And if it is really medically necessary, one would not want to waste time with castor oil! The wisest thing to do would be going for something certain, controlled and monitores like pitocin.

Don't get me wrong, I hate the whole idea of induction, but we are talking about an emergency, right?
And no, I would never touch castor oil - EVER! I know of one lady whose baby passed meconium soon after she took castor oil and the complications were just not worth it







And then there are similar stories from acquaintances. So no, THANK YOU.


----------



## Ellie'sMom (Aug 10, 2002)

I used castor oil successfully with both labors. First time, I had PROM and was "on the clock" if I wanted my birth center delivery. Second time I was 40w3d with twins, a stretchy 5 cm dilated, with a midwife who lived far away (but who was in town for the day). Both times I was dilated, effaced and had a well engaged baby.

I've heard the castor oil horror stories too, so I thought I'd share that it can be quite effective. The conditions need to be right and the dose needs to be adequate.


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ellie'sMom* 
I've heard the castor oil horror stories too, so I thought I'd share that it can be quite effective. The conditions need to be right and the dose needs to be adequate.

The thing is, how can one be sure they won't end up as one of the horror stories? And the conditions being right and the dosis... well, this lady I know did not take the castor oil until she was asured the conditions were right.

I just think that the number of sad stories due to castor oil are enough to make it not worth my hope that my case will be different.
This from a woman whose babies are all born after 41 weeks


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

I have seen no more mec associated with castor oil than when it has not been used- actually I could say that I have seen more mec in babies who's mothers have not taken castor oil and the MAS babies I have helped were not exposed to castor oil -- ultimately it doesn't have to be an either or situation- castor oil can increase the likelihood of a successful induction- if it is used and doesnt bring on labor it can still bring about a change in Bishop's score and so can increase the success of stronger methods of induction-


----------



## herbanmama (Jun 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quindin* 
Induction should be avoided at all costs unless medically necessary.
And if it is really medically necessary, one would not want to waste time with castor oil! The wisest thing to do would be going for something certain, controlled and monitores like pitocin.

Not always an option. I know women who have saved themselves a repeat c/s and went on to have a successful VBAC due to castor oil induction. In cases such as this, the option of pitocin is not available, and monitors can stir up more trouble than good, IMO.

At 42 weeks if I have not had my baby I'm taking a particular castor oil concoction. My baby is engaged, cervix soft, and presently 2 cm. MW has 97% success rate with judicial use of this particular recipe and I'd rather take my chances with it and have my homebirth than trot over to the hospital for cervidil and pit.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quindin* 
Induction should be avoided at all costs unless medically necessary.
And if it is really medically necessary, one would not want to waste time with castor oil! The wisest thing to do would be going for something certain, controlled and monitores like pitocin.

Don't get me wrong, I hate the whole idea of induction, but we are talking about an emergency, right?
And no, I would never touch castor oil - EVER! I know of one lady whose baby passed meconium soon after she took castor oil and the complications were just not worth it







And then there are similar stories from acquaintances. So no, THANK YOU.

I agree induction should be avoided if possible, however.

The studies that linked castor oil to meconium passing are very outdated and have been discounted. Fact is, overdue babies are more likely to pass meconium. There is no evidence that castor oil itself causes this. More info is at gentlebirth.org.


----------



## Gena 22 (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *herbanmama* 
I'd rather take my chances with it and have my homebirth than trot over to the hospital for cervidil and pit.









:

Kinda wish I had waited and let my babies come in their own time. But since nothing else was getting them to move along, I tried castor oil. A little nasty, but it did start labor!


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

When I was faced with the choice my last pregnancy, I picked castor oil.. I did not want to be in a hospital, hooked up to monitors, etc. I would make the same choice this time too, but hope I don't have to.


----------



## MidwifeErika (Jun 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mwherbs* 
I have seen no more mec associated with castor oil than when it has not been used- actually I could say that I have seen more mec in babies who's mothers have not taken castor oil and the MAS babies I have helped were not exposed to castor oil -- ultimately it doesn't have to be an either or situation- castor oil can increase the likelihood of a successful induction- if it is used and doesnt bring on labor it can still bring about a change in Bishop's score and so can increase the success of stronger methods of induction-

I agree completely with mwherbs.

I think castor oil is a reasonable choice prior to having a pitocin induced labor. It might work, it might not, but generally even when it doesn't bring on a full labor it will help change the cervix some anyhow and make the medical induction more likely to succeed.

Castor oil isn't the most pleasant way to begin labor, but neither is pitocin with the IVs and continuous fetal monitoring and such that goes with it.


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

I have used castor oil in 3 pgs. All 3 times I was "favorable" 42 weeks, effaced, well dilated. 2 of those times it didn't work, but gave me terrible cramps and diarrhea. 3rd time it worked and I was dehydrated. It was my most painful labor ever. Truly awful. I wanted to die. I passed out twice after the birth. So for me, knowing what it can do to *My* body I wouldn't use it again. Not to mention the effect all the diarrhea has on my fissure. Its almost like everytime I took it what it did to my body was worse than the time before.

If *I* had to have the baby I would do AROM first at home and then transfer if labor didn't start. I've done that before too and it went much better than my castor oil induction. I think pit would be my last resort.


----------



## pjs (Mar 30, 2005)

I've used it twice at 41 w 6 d with great success. My babies were well over 9 lbs and I felt instinctively that it was better for them to be born than in the womb. No meconium either time and I would do it again.


----------

